# favorite  STICK DRILLS



## TallAdam85 (Aug 22, 2003)

Just wondering what is everyone's favorite stick drill? Single or Double sticks are the drills?


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Aug 22, 2003)

single stick counter for counter.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 22, 2003)

Numerado


----------



## stickarts (Aug 22, 2003)

disarms and counters


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 22, 2003)

Any kind of flowing counter for counter.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Black Grass (Aug 22, 2003)

Sparring.


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 22, 2003)

Are group does a lot with sumbrada, isn't that right, Palusut?  

Cthulhu


----------



## K Williams (Aug 23, 2003)

[fill in a number]-count single stick drills.


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 23, 2003)

For me, it's Remy Presas' Modern Arnis tapi tapi.

However, it's most definitely NOT a drill as some still believe. It's very very deep conceptually and it's fighting stuff !!

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 24, 2003)

I agree with Brian

I like the Modern Arnis Tapi Tapi drills.  I also like the Kombatan give and take drills.

Mark


----------



## Seigi (Aug 24, 2003)

Tapi-Tapi Drills Adam.

I could show them to you in Class???


----------



## arnisador (Aug 24, 2003)

I still like solo baston with inserts!


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 24, 2003)

Let me clarify

During my reading of Dan Anderson's book on Modern Arnis he refers to Tapi Tapi as a drill I (was told it was called) Block Check and Counter and Obstruction Removal drill.

Dan calls it Left on Right Single Cane Sparring and Right on Right Single Cane Sparring.  I learned these drills as Tapi Tapi left vs right and TT right vs right.

These drills the single cane sparring drills are the ones that I meant.

Mark


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 26, 2003)

I will agree that Tapi Tapi is a drill, because it has a number of constraints (both explicit and implied).  I will base my opinion most largely on the lack of distancing involved in its practice (as done by most--I do not mean to generalize everyone's methods into one statement.)

'Sparring' is a term that should be limited to exchanges with as few constraints as possible.  

If you are sparring, it should look more like Dogbrothers, even if it is done lightly.  Isolating certain skills should be considered a drill (for example, sparring in which the hand is the only target, for example).  I like isolation drills too--I think they are awesome.  Especially alive drills that are unchoreographed, and involve improvised footwork and timing.  I am slowly building a list of fun ones.  

~TT


----------

